# Canon EF 75-300 mm f/4 - 5.6 III Telephoto Zoom Lens



## nsupanda (Apr 25, 2009)

I recently got a $100 gift card from Dell.  I want to buy a new lens for my camera (xsi w/kit lens).  Dell has this EF 75-300 mm f/4 - 5.6 III Telephoto Zoom Lens for $160.

In my previous post I explained that I mainly do portraits of people, and I admitted that I do not know much about lenses or the technical aspects of photography.  I'm learning though.

In your opinion, should I buy this lens?  Would it be any better than the kit lens I already have?  I really don't want to spend the extra $60 if it's not going to be any better quality.  I don't think the new lens has IS, as my kit lens does.

Please help!  My gift card expires soon!


----------



## nsupanda (Apr 25, 2009)

Also, would this lens even FIT my camera?  LOL  I'm sorry, I really need to do some homework...


----------



## fast1 (Apr 25, 2009)

do you have any other lens in mind?


----------



## nsupanda (Apr 25, 2009)

yes, but Dell doesn't offer it.


----------



## Dao (Apr 25, 2009)

For $100 gift card ..... what about the EF 50mm F/1.8 II prime lens?


----------



## nsupanda (Apr 25, 2009)

I really prefer a zoom lens.  Also, that lens is out of stock.


----------



## Dao (Apr 25, 2009)

In the Canon lens line, the EF 50mm F/1.8 II lens is the best price per performance lens you can get. 

To see how other people use this lens for portrait shot, you can search "EF 50mm F/1.8" in  flickr.com


i.e.
Flickr: Search


You may want to take a look at the review of the zoom lens

i.e.
Canon Lens: Zooms - Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM - SLRgear.com!
FM Reviews - EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM


If Dell offer Sigma lens, you may also take a look at the Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DG Macro APO as well.  The price on that lens should be similar to the Canon you mentioned.   Also the Canon has a Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS  that cost a little more but according to the lens review sites, it is optically better than the Canon 75-30mm lens.


----------



## Sodak (Apr 25, 2009)

When I got my XS in January this lens was part of a 2 lens kit.  Canon had a rebate so I ended up getting it for $50.  

Basically it is kit quality.  Unless you have a lot of sun going on, it's tough to get good shots at the long end without the IS.

Nothing "wrong" with the lens, although the images seem a little soft.

I use it some, when I just cant reach with my other two lenses, and for the price it's a pretty good deal.  Not really a portrait lens though.

There is actually a flickr group for this lens, you may want to check out the pics taken with it.


----------



## LarryD (Apr 25, 2009)

You have an interesting predicament..

The EF 75-300 is usually considered a somewhat soft lens, meaning that it does not always produce "crisp/sharp" photos.  If you mainly do portraits, then it might be the lens for you because soft portraits are generally more pleasing than the harsh and sharp high-end optics.

It comes in both the IS and non-IS version, but the optics is likely identical, you just get a bit of benefit hand holding the IS version......probably not an issue except at the long end at slow shutters..

I know some who have this lens and love it because of it's very useful range and it is as good optically as is generally needed for basic photos.

The advantages:

It's cheap

It has a nice long reach...on your body, a 480mm equivalent at the long end.

It's lightweight

If you don't like it, you're not out much of an investment


----------



## Samanax (Apr 25, 2009)

The EF 75-300mm f/4 - 5.6 III is probably the worst lens in Canon's lineup...especially on the long end where CA (chromatic aberration/purple fringing) can be really pronounced. It's a very slow focusing lens too. Image quality is mediocre. 

You could use the EF 75-300mm as a portrait lens, just don't zoom it out...at 75mm and f/4.0 and getting close to the subject you can get a fairly shallow DOF to help separate the subject from the background. 

The EF 50mm f/1.8 would be a much better choice, especially since you like to do portraits. Image quality is much, much better than the EF 75-300mm.


----------



## NateWagner (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah, the other would probably be better, of course the problem there is he can't use his discount for it.


----------



## nsupanda (Apr 25, 2009)

Samanax said:


> The EF 50mm f/1.8 would be a much better choice, especially since you like to do portraits. Image quality is much, much better than the EF 75-300mm.


 
In your opinion, do you think the EF 50mm f/1.8 has better image quality than my kit lens?  I'm looking for something that will produce really clear portraits.  The pictures with my kit lens seem to come out blurry most of the time, even with auto focus.


----------



## TUX424 (Apr 25, 2009)

nsupanda said:


> In your opinion, do you think the EF 50mm f/1.8 has better image quality than my kit lens?  I'm looking for something that will produce really clear portraits.  The pictures with my kit lens seem to come out blurry most of the time, even with auto focus.


I am speaking purely from the stand point of shooting Nikon, and our 50 1.8 is so much better the our 18-55 and the same is going to be true for Canon.
Primes 99.99% of the time are going to have better IQ then a Zoom.


----------



## nsupanda (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input.  Since my gift card expires today... I went ahead and bought the EF 50mm f/1.8 II (even though it was out of stock).  Comments please!


----------



## TUX424 (Apr 25, 2009)

nsupanda said:


> Thank you everyone for your input.  Since my gift card expires today... I went ahead and bought the EF 50mm f/1.8 II (even though it was out of stock).  Comments please!


Im sure many other will agree that the 50 1.8 is a great choice. Being able to shoot at f/1.8 is so useful for low-light, not to mention so much fun on just a normal day.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 25, 2009)

The 50mm 1.8 does give better image quality than the kit lens.  Its a very good lens to pick up for the price, I'd almost say that its a must have.

Great lens for portraits I find.  See if you can use your gift card and wait for the lens to be in stock


----------



## Dao (Apr 25, 2009)

nsupanda said:


> Thank you everyone for your input.  Since my gift card expires today... I went ahead and bought the EF 50mm f/1.8 II (even though it was out of stock).  Comments please!



It will not has a nickname of "_nifty fifty" for no reason._


----------



## linpelk (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree, you made the right choice! You'll love it for the f/1.8 if nothing else.  That ability to shoot in lower light is priceless!


----------



## rlcphotos (Apr 26, 2009)

nsupanda said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. Since my gift card expires today... I went ahead and bought the EF 50mm f/1.8 II (even though it was out of stock). Comments please!


 

that was a wise choice, I have one and love it,,,I had the canon 75/300 and was glad to get rid of it


----------

